# I think I'm starting to worry myself.



## freija (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm female, twenty years old, and I experienced my first IBS attack when I was eleven. Over the years, I've experienced a hideous spectrum of humiliating symptoms (I have IBS-C) and I'm just so tired of it all. I've tried cutting out various foods at different points and nothing I've tried has ever seemed to help - either the daily, low-level symptoms would just carry on in the background, or I'd seem okay for a while and then another attack would come along. I can be triggered by stress, I can be triggered by my menses. I am always, constantly bloated, I feel fat and heavy every day. I'm not technically overweight (5'2" and 9 1/2 st) but with my swollen stomach I spend half of my life wanting to hide. This is almost always much worse after eating, whatever it is that I eat.Over Christmas, I dropped a little weight (down to 9 st 1) and I'm actually starting to feel better about myself - but I look just as I did before the moment that I eat anything: my stomach swells, the symptoms return. So I'm getting scared of putting food near my mouth. For instance, today I had one tortilla wrap (I've given up trying to exclude things: it doesn't work) with a little grated cheese, mayonnaise and salad, and a slice of melon. And that's it - and I probably should eat more but I can't make myself do it. I'm feeling good at the moment. Okay, not perfect - I've been doing this for a short time now and I don't think my mind is functioning as well as usual - but my body looks good, there's no pain, none of the usual symptoms. Because I eat at night, if I do get any bloating then I sleep it off. I have hunger pain now, but it's a clean, cool ache, not the other sick, burning IBS cramps. I think I'm starting to like it, which probably isn't right.I just don't want this to escalate: I don't want to hurt my body doing one thing while I'm trying to avoid hurting it with another, and I don't want it to push people away from me. I think I just want someone to tell me what I should do. Please.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

i hope i can help.try reading the info at this link.http://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htm#startingalso i cured my IBS-D but you have IBS-C. but besides constipation alot of the symptoms sound like ones i know how to help. anyways if you wanna try my diet go to this link.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/134286-giving-up/page__pid__818648#entry818648scroll down till you see the post i made for jessica. it explains everything and has another link to my safe foods and such. hope it helps


----------



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

freija said:


> I'm female, twenty years old, and I experienced my first IBS attack when I was eleven. Over the years, I've experienced a hideous spectrum of humiliating symptoms (I have IBS-C) and I'm just so tired of it all. I've tried cutting out various foods at different points and nothing I've tried has ever seemed to help - either the daily, low-level symptoms would just carry on in the background, or I'd seem okay for a while and then another attack would come along. I can be triggered by stress, I can be triggered by my menses. I am always, constantly bloated, I feel fat and heavy every day. I'm not technically overweight (5'2" and 9 1/2 st) but with my swollen stomach I spend half of my life wanting to hide. This is almost always much worse after eating, whatever it is that I eat.Over Christmas, I dropped a little weight (down to 9 st 1) and I'm actually starting to feel better about myself - but I look just as I did before the moment that I eat anything: my stomach swells, the symptoms return. So I'm getting scared of putting food near my mouth. For instance, today I had one tortilla wrap (I've given up trying to exclude things: it doesn't work) with a little grated cheese, mayonnaise and salad, and a slice of melon. And that's it - and I probably should eat more but I can't make myself do it. I'm feeling good at the moment. Okay, not perfect - I've been doing this for a short time now and I don't think my mind is functioning as well as usual - but my body looks good, there's no pain, none of the usual symptoms. Because I eat at night, if I do get any bloating then I sleep it off. I have hunger pain now, but it's a clean, cool ache, not the other sick, burning IBS cramps. I think I'm starting to like it, which probably isn't right.I just don't want this to escalate: I don't want to hurt my body doing one thing while I'm trying to avoid hurting it with another, and I don't want it to push people away from me. I think I just want someone to tell me what I should do. Please.


Hi,I just came upon this forum and I have not ben diagnosed with anything as of yet, but I have my second appointment with my physician next week. I saw her a month ago and she told me basically to stop worrying and eat more fiber. Didn't help. Before seeing the physician, I saw a therapist for about 2 months because I wanted help for anxiety related to having to make a BM in public. Didn't get any solutions there either. I can really relate to what you are saying. I always had problems ever since I can remember. I've always had attacks, urgent needs to go, periodically. Over the past 2 months or so I have lost 15 pounds simply because I am afraid to eat..anything. It doesnt seem like certain foods are causing the problem. It seems like I just happen to have an issue like clockwork about twice a month. I, like you, am afraid of where this is heading and I'm not sure if I'm emotionally strong enough to deal with this. Where is the light at the end of the tunnel?


----------

